

Snaptalent now lets you buy job postings on the News.YC jobs page - sharpshoot

You'll notice in the jobs widget on the news.yc jobs page, we've added a 'your job here'link. Email sumon [at] snaptalent [dot] com for questions.
======
jamiequint
If you don't feel like sitting on the jobs page and clicking refresh to see
new jobs you can see all (well most) of the listed jobs here:
<http://snaptalent.com/ads.html>

------
dpapathanasiou
So is this the beginning of the end of (free) _Ask YC_ type posts?

~~~
pg
Of course not.

------
drm237
I guess that means no to a "gigs" page that was requested the other day?

------
trevelyan
I hadn't even noticed that jobs link. Useful.

------
rokhayakebe
first time we see images in HN. video is next.

